# New 2012 250 Rs



## NorskBoy (Feb 26, 2012)

We purchased a 250 RS last week sight unseen off pictures on Internet. The local CW was expecting it to come in sometime in the next two weeks. On a lark we drove up to the dealer (1 1/2 hours away) to look at other Outbacks to see the quality. We were pleasantly surprised to find our TT had been delivered, it was dirty but we loved it just the same. We are picking it up tomorrow! Ours is the new 2012 it looks like they did some mid-year updates.

We can't wait to get our hands on it. Plan to spend considerable time going through it at the dealership and then straight to some coastal winter camping for a shakedown trip. Hope we do not have to drop it off at the dealer on the way back.

NorskBoy

TV 2008 dodge 2500HD diesel mega cab 4wd


----------



## NDKoze (Jan 5, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

What type of mid-year updates did you find?


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Congratulations!









In my totally unbiased opinion, I think you've made a great choice!


----------



## Brooklinite (Aug 17, 2011)

duggy said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^ What he said.


----------



## NorskBoy (Feb 26, 2012)

[quote name='NDKoze' date='27 February 2012 - 07:22 AM' timestamp='1330356135' post='420357']
CONGRATULATIONS!!!

What type of mid-year updates did you find?

-New front cap outside. It is the new style that was released earlier however this one is more of a brown/grey color.
-Inside vinyl flooring changed from faux wood floor to a "mosaic cobblestone" pattern. It has browns/tans/greys in and is natural toned. It sure does hide the mess from the kids coming in and out all the time!
-the upper cabinets in the kitchen and bathroom cabinet changed from white to a stained warm honey color
-Upper cabinets in the king slide moved from one across the back to each side of the bed having a set.

It was quite the process to get it inspected and out on the road. We had to re-examine my hitch set-up from our old trailer. We are moving UP from a 1996 Kit Companion that served us well. Loved the floor plan but the family was outgrowing it, we were tired of making our bed each night from the dinette, and we were looking at quite a few repairs... So we went shopping!

After spending a few nights in the 250rs we LOVE IT!!!! Such space to move around, plenty of gear storage, the bed is very comfortable, the girls like their bunks and are comfy, right down to the cordless blinds, we are enjoying it! The DW and I agree that is was a very good purchase. We look forward to going on longer/further trips with our Outback! First longer trip is already planned to Glacier National Park.


----------



## North Shore (Feb 13, 2012)

Just purchased the same unit waiting for weather to warm up before we pick it up. YAHOO!


----------



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

I have spent the past 2+ months in my 2011 2505s in Florida. I still love it! You have made an excellent choice!


----------

